# Settin The Woods On Fire



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm debating how to manage the property here at our new house and I figured theres some guys on here that might have some insight.
The place is 4 acres, totally neglected for the last few years, and not taken care of too well for a long time before that. Theres a lot of dead standing trees to take down, a lot of old branches and rotting wood on the ground, some brushy areas that need to get cut back etc. 
My options are to clear everything out with a machete and a mower and burn the brush, leaves and rotten wood in piles, or to make some fire lanes around the yard and burn it off in sections.
To me fire's a natural part of the cycle, and makes sense to burn off everything that will burn in a fast low fire. Seems like it would cut back on bugs and give everything a new start in the spring.
Everything I read online seems to advise against it, but seems like most of that advice comes from Insurance Agents 
Assuming I do it safely as possible, pulling leaves off the fence lines and dividing the yard up in sections to burn, with water hoses handy, any advice for or against it ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2015)

Ryan, have you talked to the local fire department? Seems to me in rural areas that would be pretty common, maybe they could come out and monitor the fire, give you some pointers, etc. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 2, 2015)

My advice would be to contact your local fire department. Back when I was a volunteer, we welcomed the chance to be part of a burn like that. It was great training (plus we were able to use the time spent as documented state training hours), we were going to get called there anyways (because Betty Lou down the road saw smoke and somehow just knew a horse was tangled up in barbed wire getting ready to be burned alive), and it ensured that everything was well planned and the chance of it getting out of control was minimized. 

As far as your uncertainty regarding whether that's the best solution or not, I can't offer any advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2015)

Good advice. The Volunteer Fire Dept is 1/2 mile up the road, be a chance to get to know them either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree 100% with Jonathan. If that is how you choose to clear your land, let the pro's do it. I would sure think it would take any liability off your shoulders as well.
Once the bosses and yourself have everything lined out as to what's getting burned and what not, stay back and let them do their thing. Ask the higher ups for a good guess as to what time you should have some grub ready and really treat them right. A couple bills for food and drink is WAY cheaper than you can do it, for certain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> I agree 100% with Jonathan. Ask the higher ups for a good guess as to what time you should have some grub ready and really treat them right. A couple bills for food and drink is WAY cheaper than you can do it, for certain.



I was going to say the same thing. I just asked my longtime best friend who is a LT in the town FD this question. He had a good laugh cuz he though I wanted to do it to my back yard. 
He said they always look for opportunities to have a controlled burn for experience. How else are they going to learn how to do it other than waiting around for one to burn...  ...and he said a garden hose is not going to put anything out that you need to be out. More hands and  on the situation is always best..especially if it's near your house. 

Then sit back and


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 3, 2015)

On account of all that liability crap, many fire districts will not touch such a project, and in some cases, are hesitant to even advise a landowner. Much of that kind of work is being done mechanically, or in slash-and-burn or slash-and-chip methods. I most definitely would suggest that you look-up any "Fire-Safe Council" for your area, and ask if there are any programs to help landowners with "Fire Hazard Reduction" programs.

You might get lucky and get a bus load of Americor Kids or possibly from your county, an inmate crew.

Good luck to you! (Machete and matches?....... sounds grueling to me)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Boer goats eat everything up to about 5 ft high. Get in spring keep them thru summer and sale once your land is clear. I have seen them clean small areas better than fires and fertilize as they did it. Plus make a little money when you resale. That's a country boys way and you don't have to mow all summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

And they double as coyote bait!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I'll put this off another year. I figured out I need to clear all the stuff I want to keep before I drop a match on it, and thats a project I just won't get done by spring. I think I'll take down the dead standing stuff and pick up whats on the ground over summer and plan a burn for next winter.
Some of the rotten stuff may end up with good spalt. I cut open a piece today and found some nice color and blackline. Hate to burn all that if I can stabilize it and get something good.
I appreciate the advice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

